# .17hmr



## Nastynewt (Jan 22, 2007)

does any one here shoot a 17HMR? 
if so what brand of rifle


----------



## big dutchman (Jan 9, 2007)

i have a ruger semi auto. i don't shoot it too often because of the price difference in comparison to the 22lr. i mostly use it for squirrel hunting now.


----------



## Reaper (Jan 21, 2007)

Hey Nastynewt

I have a Savage 93R17, and it's really what I wanted it for. Plain accuracy out to 100 Meters (probably even farther, but didn't try it yet).

Trigger is the standard Savage trigger, but I am thinking of swapping it with the ACCU Trigger.

Only downside is (if you even call it a downside), that you usually don't feel anything if you shoot it. No recoil, nothing 

I really would like to see a Submachinegun in this small caliber one day.

I think I will have to work on one, hehe.


----------



## Nastynewt (Jan 22, 2007)

*Rifle Basix*

Reaper I picked up a Rifle Basix trigger yesterday for my Marlin 917V I hear they work well. Hope too install it this weekend
http://www.riflebasix.com/marlin.html
I found it a few dollars cheaper else were 
http://www.eabco.com/marlin-triggers.html


----------



## Highside (Jan 20, 2007)

I've got the Savage 93 like Reaper but mine came with the accutrigger.

VERY accurate rifle right out of the box. This was my attempt to dabble in benchrest shooting. The ammo is cheap for the kind of accuracy you get comparing to it's big bore brothers and you can still devlop the disciplines of benchrest shooting. I'm no competition shooter but the groups that this rifle gets are incredible.

Mine turned into a bit of a (fun)project










Great varmint rifle for small game like ground squirrels. The .17 shoots so flat if it's sighted in at 100 yards you can shoot at 30 yards without compensating really.

If you just want to plink all day and go through boxes of ammo a .22 is still a better choice for me.


----------



## Reaper (Jan 21, 2007)

There was one thing with that caliber, that really scares me.

I always collect the big catalogs from different electronics parts shops (biggest and thickest I know).

One day, I was bored, and thought about comparing .22lr to .17HMR.

I had 2 catalogs of the same shop, both still in the plastic they came in.

.22LR got through this almost 2 Inch thick piece of paper, leaving a hole in the back with almost 2 inches in diameter.

.17HMR also got through, but the resulting hole damaged area around it, was damn scary. Almost 4.5 inches in diameter, and the paper had been bent outside, like if I shot with a cannon. The jacket completely desintegrated, and left many small copper pieces in the wood behind the catalog.

This was done at 5 meters.

I love these little killers, and I really want a semiauto Handgun in that caliber.


----------



## OrangeSkies (Jul 5, 2006)

Marlin 917VS


----------



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

Reaper said:


> There was one thing with that caliber, that really scares me.
> 
> I always collect the big catalogs from different electronics parts shops (biggest and thickest I know).
> 
> ...


How 'bout some pics of the catalogs? I'd really like to see something like that. I'm suprised it did that well.


----------



## Reaper (Jan 21, 2007)

That was almost 1 year ago, and I lost 2 Harddisks since then.

But I can try again, as soon as I have some time to do so.


----------



## Nastynewt (Jan 22, 2007)

reaper i may give it the phone book test here. I think IM going to compare the 22 short/22 long rifle and the 17 HMR


----------



## James NM (Jan 4, 2007)

I have a Remington 597 in 17 HMR. It's a sweet shooter & a lot of fun. Very accurate for a semi-auto.


----------



## TRAPPER (Dec 16, 2006)

*17 Hmr*

Highside, what brand of ammo are you using in your Savage ? Thanks


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Hey Highside I don't know anything about them little rifles but that sure is a sharp one you got. Good luck with it.


----------



## spacedoggy (May 11, 2006)

I can shoot dimes at 200 yrd with my 17 hmr. One hell of a round.


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

I had a Savage but sold it off. It's a pretty good round I just didn't use it as much. I'm in the process of building a couple Ruger 10-22's (I just love tinkering with these things). I am thinking abut setting one up to fire the 17 Mach II round. I've not got the chance to fire one but I do like what I have heard about it. Anyone have something shooting the 17 Mach II?


----------

